# December wedding.. What do I wear?!



## BombDiggity (May 10, 2011)

I'm going to my boyfriends cousins wedding in early Dec. I know I have lots of time until then but I know if I don't keep this near the top of my to do list I'm going to be scrambling at the last second.

I haven't been to a wedding in over 10 years I'm 22 and I have NO IDEA what is wedding attire. I'm taller then my boyfriend (and the rest of his family lol) his mom isn't a big fan of when I wear heals because shes worried I'll stand out to much and she doesn't want people to judge me (shes the sweetest person - she has good intentions, so I'll wear flats)

I was thinking something like this, with a nice chunky necklace (not the one in the photo.. anyone know where I can get a nice one?) with some cool lacy looking stockings and some flats? is this too casual? If so what are some things I could wear?

Can anyone recommend a place (even online) where I can get some nice shoes? or dresses? lol HELP ME PLEASE!   =)



​


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BombDiggity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to my boyfriends cousins wedding in early Dec. I know I have lots of time until then but I know if I don't keep this near the top of my to do list I'm going to be scrambling at the last second.
> 
> ...



http://www.gojane.com has great priced clothing and TONS of shoes.  I would try to avoid anything to tight or short.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

I love the dress and perfectly age appropriate. Flats tho? That sucks. LOL!

You'll definitly want to dress it up tho with awesome accessories.  Let me see what I can find on line that I like.

Also, consider boots - I can see this with a nice pair of boots instead of flats. (just saying)


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would try to avoid anything to tight or short.




Not tight or short? Why?

I think this is a nice classy piece for a 22 year old.  She could do worse (think Jersey shore). LOL!


----------



## BombDiggity (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies ladies lol =)

@Bonnie - thanks for the link but could you give me a visual recommendation? lol I'm sorry I'm just a huge newbie to dressing up for events =P

@Dream - I kinda really like the dress too, lol and its only like $35! lol I'm totally down for boots! Even with a slight heel, as long as they're not sky high lol =)


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

I remember seeing this necklace and I thought of your dress.

It's a long necklace in a black chrome finish with diamonds.  Very elegant and discrete.  Its from Lia Sophia, but you can pick up at Ebay for a cheaper price.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 10, 2011)

Thats a nice dress But i have to agree with Krupa  Id avoid short  Club sweater dresses for a wedding!!!  Something more Conservative! Just not so short!


----------



## llehsal (May 10, 2011)

This dress is perfect.  All you need to do, is make it look a bit more conservative.  Put a broad belt tightly around the waist and wear a low heel.  Maybe a low wedge.  The sleeves are quite long so you may not need hand stuff in terms of jewellery, but a nice ring would do.  It does not have to be expensive.  I prefer something more of what DreamWarrior suggested in terms of necklace, it's more wedding'y than something big and chunky.  In terms of earings, wear something stud like, not hanging.  If you wear something hanging, make sure your hair is not in the way to confuse the outfit and no necklace.  I would skip the boots though, that does not seem wedding like to me.  But I dunno, I don't get boots much.  For this dress I would go with a nice taut bun with nice nice soft makeup.  Some wicked heels would have made this PERFECT.

This dress CAN work.  I will work on getting websites for you with this stuff when I get home from work.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah she could do worse, but depending on the family, it just might not be appropriate.   I think it's just the fact that it's a sweater dress that is off putting to me.  Something like this is just a little more dressy (I'm not saying get this it's just an example of a dress).  That's just my opinion, if you like the sweater dress you should get it.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

See... and I would never wear that to a club! LOL! Too concealing/conservative. LOL!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See... and I would never wear that to a club! LOL! Too concealing/conservative. LOL!



you mean the sweater dress?


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

So what we're looking for is something more "party" than casual?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

that's what I thought?  who knows it could be a casual small wedding.  I like the dress you picked!


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

yeah, the sweater dress. I would choke and die from a heat stroke in a club wearing that. LOL!



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

haha no I totally agree waaay too much covered hahah


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

BTW - I found that dress that the Miley Sirus look-a-like is wearing on promgirl.com.   A little on the pricey side... but you can look at other party dresses there and get a feel for what you want.

If you have a Group USA store near you - that's another good party dress store.


----------



## BombDiggity (May 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your help, I really do like the looks of that necklace Dream, and Bonnie, I think you may be right about the tightness of the dress I provided a picture of, I looked around and I found these two dresses too, what do you girls think? By the way I really appreciate all your help =)



​ 



​


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

I think I like the top one better


----------



## BombDiggity (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I like the top one better


 Which one? The turtleneck one? or the off the shoulder one? lol sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

oh sorry, the off shoulder one.  The one under it looks a little too casual


----------



## BombDiggity (May 11, 2011)

Thanks so much! I think I'm going to buy the off the shoulder one =)

I really appreciate all the help!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 11, 2011)

It seems like a fun piece to dress up with great accessories!


----------



## BombDiggity (May 13, 2011)

So although, I really like the off the shoulder dress, before I ordered it I thought just for good measure I'd ask my mom what she thought about it and she flipped lol, she said its "trashy" and not wedding appropriate, which was a TOTAL surprise to me because my mom is a totally relaxed person. Maybe she kinda freaked because this is going to be an event where I know a very limited amount of people. Regardless she INSISTED I keep looking.. So I did, for the past two days I've been searching high and low, and I finally found something everyone could agree on. I'm going to have to get it altered I think but, I have a fantastic seamstress, so I'm not too worried about it. Now to find the accessories!



​


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 13, 2011)

It could be trashy, you just have to accessorize right.  I do LOVE the dress you found though.  It's perfect, classy, but still fun, well done.


----------



## divadoll (May 13, 2011)

I like this dress better than the one that's form fitting.  You don't want to take attention away from the bride and it depends on the culture and the setting. Weddings are family affairs where there are multiple generations attending.   Its better to go conservative.  Maybe in a different colour?  I think your mom is just concerned that you already stand out being so tall.  If you offend someone at this wedding, it could jeopardize your relationship with your BF too.



> Originally Posted by *BombDiggity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So although, I really like the off the shoulder dress, before I ordered it I thought just for good measure I'd ask my mom what she thought about it and she flipped lol, she said its "trashy" and not wedding appropriate, which was a TOTAL surprise to me because my mom is a totally relaxed person. Maybe she kinda freaked because this is going to be an event where I know a very limited amount of people. Regardless she INSISTED I keep looking.. So I did, for the past two days I've been searching high and low, and I finally found something everyone could agree on. I'm going to have to get it altered I think but, I have a fantastic seamstress, so I'm not too worried about it. Now to find the accessories!
> 
> ...


----------



## BombDiggity (May 13, 2011)

@divadoll - I was thinking of getting this dress in a different color but, the only other color its in is very light pink (which looks white) and a cream color which also looks whitish. So I'm just going to go with black. My mom said the exact same thing about taking attention away from the bride lol, I'm happier with this dress too.

@Bonnie - I guess I could see the trashiness sort of.. Haha.. Which is exactly why I came to you lovely ladies =)

Thanks so much everyone! You've all been fantastic! I really REALLY appreciate it


----------



## divadoll (May 13, 2011)

I'm glad that you and your mom have a great relationship that you are able to discuss these things.  Its respectful to their entire family and they'll appreciate you for it too.  I'm sure you'll look great at that wedding anyways.
 



> Originally Posted by *BombDiggity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @divadoll - I was thinking of getting this dress in a different color but, the only other color its in is very light pink (which looks white) and a cream color which also looks whitish. So I'm just going to go with black. My mom said the exact same thing about taking attention away from the bride lol, I'm happier with this dress too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tatiana2 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love the dress and perfectly! Such as this glamour off-the-shoulder bateau neck long sleeve club dress is so fantastic.


----------

